# Cheapazz mini router table



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

My gf gave me a new craftsman tool like a dremel that had a router attachment and built a mini table out of found materials. 
Will post som pics when I catch up at work . MM


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------

